

Ask HN: What's the best tool for downloading youtube videos for mac? - taigeair


======
cylinder714
It's a command-line-only utility, but I swear by youtube-dl, so you have to be
comfortable with Terminal. It requires Python, but I think that's included
with OS X, yes?

~~~
taigeair
Thanks. Is there a more simple one such as an extension? I used to use one for
Chrome but it's been blocked.

